# Top 10 Best LED Grow Lights For Growers in 2018



## Devile (Nov 12, 2018)

*Hi I have read essay about top 10 best led light in 2018, can not wait to share the top 5 lights with you.*

*As is known to all, a successful plant grower knows he need the best LED grow lights. LED grow lights consume less energy, but they provide more coverage and more broad spectrum, which means less electricity, less heat, better photosynthesis and better harvests.

Currently, Compact Fluorescent Lamps (CFL) are popular for seedling and planting, but they have a much weaker spectrum than leds. For years, the growers are hoping to use high intensity gas discharge lamp (HID), because they provide better illumination. However, HID hold them back due to high allocation cost and complexity.



LED grow lights have been proven to be more cost-effective, environmentally friendly, and effective in the process of photosynthesis; In addition, the growth lights also help cultivate a better flower bud, a healthier plant.

It may be difficult to buy the right indoor growth lights, but after reading the guide, you can buy it safely. Here we list the top ten LED lights based on maximum coverage area, HID equivalence and average power. These are just basic factors, but the specifics depend on the budget and the intensity and efficiency of the lighting required to grow the plants.


The following are the details of my collated top ten LED growth lights.




1. MarsHydro - Reflector series LED


MarsHydro has become a reliable brand in the grow light industry. They design a lot of grow lights, especially Reflector series LED grow light. MarsHydro Reflector 96 LED grow light is equipped with full-spectrum LED light source, which can emit white light of 430nm and 670nm, and far-red light of 730nm.

It loaded with 96 pieces of 5 watts Epistar LED, light output up to 480 watts. It weighs 10 pounds, but with its occipital radiator, its heat output is only 467 BTU. It has a lifespan of 50,000 to 100,000 hours.

The growth lights are an ideal choice for those who require a lot of lighting, but the budget is limited.


2. Black Dog LED PhytoMax-2 200





With 84 high-output LED chips from manufacturers such as Cree and Osram, this LED grow light has an output of 420 watts. Black Dog can replace any 400-watt HID or HPS and has a dedicated full-spectrum light. That includes uv light and near-infrared light, which is good for plants’ photosynthesis and have very strong lighting.

The light weighs 14 pounds and has a heat output of 716 BTU, with a lifespan of 70,000 hours and a 5-year warranty.


3. Lush Lighting Luminator 2x



This light is a good choice for growers who grow in tents. The input power is 190 watts, but the output power is 270 watts.

The full spectrum range of this LED grow light includes ultraviolet and infrared light. The blue and red spectra still provide the green and even infrared wavelengths that plants need.

With this light, you can control the specific intensity of light required without any impact on planting quality or efficiency.



4.  LED Diamond Series - XML 350 



The light from this series is capable of producing the equivalent of a PAR output of most of the 600w HPS on the market. Its full spectrum (380nm-760nm) illumination can emit at least a dozen wavelengths, and can realize the full cycle of plant growth in one space.

Interestingly, the diamond series is unique in its dimmer switch, which can be designated as a particular color of the spectrum. In addition, it can improve the efficiency of different growth cycles.

It weighs 18 pounds, with a double radiator and a beehive fan with a dust filter.

5. California Lightworks Solar System 550

Solar System 550 LED growth light is an ideal choice for large indoor growers. Its manufacturer, California LightWorks has installed efficient leds and advanced digital programming systems from Osram.

It can replace any 600w HPS Light, reducing energy cost by 40%. The light covers 48 square feet and weighs just 13 pounds.

This light provides a spectrum ranging from 400nm to 700nm. Due to the controllability of this light, the best lighting effect can be achieved at all growing stages. Another reason why it is successful in the LED growth lighting market is that with a single turn controller, you can set the specified time and spectrum parameters.
*


----------



## Devile (Nov 12, 2018)

Here is the growing picture under Mars reflector 720 led to share with you.


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 13, 2018)

Oh, shit. Mars reflector light really can harvest like this? I have used the Pro II 120 for an entire grow. You can check the journal in my profile. Mars told me it is their best light. It seems that i didn't get the fair yield. Damn. It is my first grow, so i didn't expect a lot. Hope i can get the same monster buds someday. I need to work harder.


----------



## R1ch (Nov 13, 2018)

Bruce111 said:


> Oh, ****. Mars reflector light really can harvest like this? I have used the Pro II 120 for an entire grow. You can check the journal in my profile. Mars told me it is their best light. It seems that i didn't get the fair yield. ****. It is my first grow, so i didn't expect a lot. Hope i can get the same monster buds someday. I need to work harder.


For a newbie like me, what would be a good light?


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2018)

Where is the other half of the the list? That was 5 lights


----------



## thegloman (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm using a King 1200w LED and so far its doing a great job!
Covers a 4 x 4 space with good penetration. 
This is my 1st grow with it but I'm impressed and they aren't too expensive either.
Ill buy from them again.


----------



## Riddleme (Nov 14, 2018)

Wouldn't you rather have a led light that cost as much as an hps bulb?

does $65 seem like too much ?

years ago I freaked folks out with my T5 tanning booth. I recently retired and moved to a small farm and decided to build tanning booth 2.0 usin led's. I based my purchase on an experiment I had done with a 50 watt stage light, yeppers I have tried many lights not considered "grow" lights simply to learn. What I learned was that 50 watt stage light out performed a 400 watt CMH setup that I used before goin with T5's and I felt that it was the magnifying lenses on the stage light that had made the difference. Later I came across a aquarium led light that also had magnifying lenses but was pricey so I never got em but was aware that these lenses were out there. So when I came across the flood lights I'm currently usin it was the lenses that made me pull the trigger and I was not wrong 

Just to let you know I also have a forum where I teach this stuff and since I started usin these led lights there have been 7 of my members also start usin em and are also very happy with the results 

kinda like cfl's they come in warm & cool and several wattage's, I went with the 500 watters which when plugged into a kil a watt meter actually draw 324 watts 

When we moved I put the 2 plants I kept under one of the blue (cool) led's in the laundry room till I could get the 2.0 booth built in the garage. The plants on the left were donated by another grower which is why they are not as far along. But my plants were in week 3 of flower when this pic was taken and that cola is 24 inches tall 
.





The tanning booth 2.0 uses 6 of em 2 red's (warm) and 4 blue's (cool) the ratio of blue to red is all about growin trics, took several years and many experiments to figure that out. Tis also true that blue light penetrates better and I also add UVA & UVB  but as yet there are no good options for led uvb so I still use the solacures flower power bulbs for uvb http://www.solacure.com/

You can bring the full spectrum of the sun indoors and you can grow serious trics if you do so after all tis the trics that provide that which we are after. This tric pic was taken at the end of week 3 of flower
.






And here is a pic of tanning booth 2.0 
.





link to the flood lights

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1PC...D-Spotlight-Refletor-Outdoor/32857483706.html

link to the UVA LED's 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XHFQKM5/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

a shot of the finished product under these lights
.


----------



## Devile (Nov 16, 2018)

Bruce111 said:


> Oh, ****. Mars reflector light really can harvest like this? I have used the Pro II 120 for an entire grow. You can check the journal in my profile. Mars told me it is their best light. It seems that i didn't get the fair yield. ****. It is my first grow, so i didn't expect a lot. Hope i can get the same monster buds someday. I need to work harder.



Maybe it is not the problem of light, you should pay more attention to growing skills and your hard work on it.


----------



## Devile (Nov 16, 2018)

R1ch said:


> For a newbie like me, what would be a good light?



I think Mars Reflector series lights are good choice for you, it is very cost-effective with stable quality


----------



## Devile (Nov 16, 2018)

Riddleme said:


> Wouldn't you rather have a led light that cost as much as an hps bulb?
> 
> does $65 seem like too much ?



Your plants looks great, flood light is for growing? I saw this product name before, but never thought it is for growing plants.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 21, 2018)

hello folks, i 've been reading a bunch of posts on the forum + am very interested in getting in touch with riddleme. his knowledge + private forum has really peaked my interest in what he has to say + grow. i struggle at simple tasks that are computer related - took me 2 days just trying to find something riddleme had recently posted so that i could post this.


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 21, 2018)

He might find you.


----------



## Riddleme (Nov 22, 2018)

kanehduhbuz said:


> hello folks, i 've been reading a bunch of posts on the forum + am very interested in getting in touch with riddleme. his knowledge + private forum has really peaked my interest in what he has to say + grow. i struggle at simple tasks that are computer related - took me 2 days just trying to find something riddleme had recently posted so that i could post this.


Howdy

To find post by other members you first click on their avatar 

In the box that pops up click on profile page

once there click  postings 

Happy Turkey Day !!!


----------



## Ninjaporchcats (Nov 22, 2018)

No kind led??    I want to see a photo of you standing in that tent with every light you have listed.  NOONE can do a list like this without using EVERY light with the same plant, under the same conditions. Then I want par reading, I want all the DATA.  So far this list is just an OPINION.  Anyone can make a list like this. HEY LIGHT MANUFACTURERS, SEND ME A LIGHT AND PLACE IT FIRST ON MY LIST...


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 23, 2018)

Bruce111 said:


> Oh, ****. Mars reflector light really can harvest like this? I have used the Pro II 120 for an entire grow. You can check the journal in my profile. Mars told me it is their best light. It seems that i didn't get the fair yield. ****. It is my first grow, so i didn't expect a lot. Hope i can get the same monster buds someday. I need to work harder.


Hey, bro. If your budget is limited, try their reflector series. Mars told me Pro II series is their best light. 
But now, i find the monster buds under reflector series. What the hell!!!


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 23, 2018)

Devile said:


> Maybe it is not the problem of light, you should pay more attention to growing skills and your hard work on it.


Yeah, mate. Truthfully, i am poor on growing techs. I need to learn more and experience more.
So if i am an experienced growers, i use same strain andnutrients. Mars pro II light can bring me better harvest?
Do you think so? Because they told me it is their best light.


----------

